# Some New Baits Before E-Tex.



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Definitely got some good scale patterns going there.Nice work!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great shape and paint designs.:B


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice, and that pike color was stunning!

Michael


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice work Paul


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

A few more classics...


----------



## homer leblanc (Feb 26, 2010)

they look great.are your baits for sale? do you know muskies inc chapter 57 has a meeting coming up that lets you set up a booth for free i think for a couple of lure donations for auction give away.would be a great way to show all the st. clair guys your lures.im not part of the club yet,would like to join.its useally a big turnout with muskie inc and momc musky guys who are in both clubs and charter captains.

sean


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Man, you have really been knocking out the baits lately.....great colors and I really loved that carp and sucker!!! Great work.

Rod


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice work! I'll agree on the pike pattern. Love it! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

AWESOME job, love 'em all!
But that is a great black perch pattern  Well done,

MS


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! Here are some more I'm working on. I will post a pic of all the lures completed later.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice! I like the gold/yellow one 3rd down.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks...Here are some various trout patterns


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Dang, all of these are sweet... I really like the Brook trout.


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice work Paul


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I've had many baits painted by Paul. Definately an Artist!


----------

